# Can the gsp1101 compair to the axefx



## ozzman619 (Nov 19, 2011)

i know that the gsp1101 really doesnt hold up much to the axefx but i really cant afford a axefx atm without pretty much being completely broke afterwords, on the other hand, i can afford a gsp1101.

so im wondering if the gsp1101 is a decent enough amp to gig with and play in a band while i save up some more money until i can get an axefx

also not really a random question but, can the axefx use any midi footswitch or does it have to use the fractal audio one?


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 19, 2011)

It's decent enough to gig with sure. I found it excelled at the 5150 and marshall low-mid gain amps. The Mesa Amps on it just sucked imo and it couldn't get a thick and heavy tone.

Does it compare to the Axe-FX? No but then one costs like $300 and one costs $1500... besides costs I'd have to say no where near but that doesn't mean it's not a great little unit.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Nov 19, 2011)

Definately good enough to gig with. Going on 3 years with mine and no probs. When i got mine (pre axe-fx II) i bought a rack case, gsp1101, gsp controller, power conditioner, power amp, and 31 band eq for under the price of an axe-fx standard. With the mustbebeta updates and some tweeking you can get some very usable tones. I also got some free cab IRs to go with it. You don't get the full effect of the cab IRs in the unit but they're still better than the cab sims that come with the gsp.


----------



## ozzman619 (Nov 19, 2011)

so its not cheap and electronic sounded like most other digitech products?, also does it have the thing to run directly into the mixer and into a cab onstage , i cant remember what its called.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 19, 2011)

Can't even compare the two. If you do, the GSP is shit. But for the price, and if you're willing to work at it, you can get some really good sounding stuff.


----------



## ozzman619 (Nov 19, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Can't even compare the two. If you do, the GSP is shit. But for the price, and if you're willing to work at it, you can get some really good sounding stuff.


 
i know the gsp1101 compaired to the axefx is pretty much crap, but i mean i currently cant afford buying the axe fx so im just wondering will it due for now until i buy my axefx


----------



## op1e (Nov 19, 2011)

1101 is good, 2 years with mine. But its getting dated. For less $ than the 1101/Control 2 you can get an hd500. I've heard the sims put up against Fractal and it holds its own. I'm gonna keep mine for a rackmount overdrive and EQ if nothing else.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 29, 2011)

If you're a broke as summa bitch, is this thing worth the money? I really want something *like* an axe-fx to tweak my tone and to be able to use a bunch of different effects and what not, but I can't pay the Axe-Fx premium. 

Is this a good buy?

Also, would this connect to the effects loop on my 6505 combo amp? Anyone know about that?


----------



## Gyver (Nov 30, 2011)

the GSP is the best bang for your buck IMO. I use it on my rig for effects only. The delays/reverbs are made by lexicon which are superb. If you dont have good interface to record guitar, you can use it for that too, the cab sims suck but you can always use impulses. You can run it in your loop no problem, and run effects pre and post amp which is awesome, it has 4 cable method capability and doesn't color your tone much. If you get tired of your preamp section on your amp, you can experiment with the amps within it and use your amp only to power it to shape a desired tone. I got mine for 230, it owns my old g major in almost every way, and its super easy to use. Its the easiest front panel interface I have ever used.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to strongly disagree about the GSP being the best bang for your buck. You still need to buy a controller for the GSP. You can get a Line 6 POD HD500 for around the same (sometime less) price...and you won't need to purchase additional gear to get going. It's much closer to matching the modeling capabilities of the Axe-FX than the GSP. I've owned the Axe-FX Ultra, Axe-FX II, POD HD, POD HD500, and Digitech GSP1101. The Digitech sounded "okay" at best. I managed to get some acceptable tones from it, but it felt very stiff and unresponsive. I was incredibly disappointed with the quality of the effects.


----------



## ozzman619 (Nov 30, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I have to strongly disagree about the GSP being the best bang for your buck. You still need to buy a controller for the GSP. You can get a Line 6 POD HD500 for around the same (sometime less) price...and you won't need to purchase additional gear to get going. It's much closer to matching the modeling capabilities of the Axe-FX than the GSP. I've owned the Axe-FX Ultra, Axe-FX II, POD HD, POD HD500, and Digitech GSP1101. The Digitech sounded "okay" at best. I managed to get some acceptable tones from it, but it felt very stiff and unresponsive. I was incredibly disappointed with the quality of the effects.


 
can the pod hd500 be run as a pre-amp? ive been looking into it because although the gsp1101 seems cheap since i live in canada after duties and taxes its going to cost me a min of $750 for just it and the foot controller, and if the pod hd500 is just as good ill be grabbing it since there are a few sellers locally selling used ones for $450


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Nov 30, 2011)

An Axe-Fx is the only thing you really need in your rack besides possibly a power amp and a conditioner, and Standards can be had for <$1200 on eBay at the moment. I'd do it and buy a dirt-cheap MIDI board (FCB1010, Rolls Midi-whatever, Peak FCB4N).

If there's one thing I've learned over the years, it's go big or go home, unless you want to lose money, productivity, and happiness in the process.


----------



## pantera95 (Nov 30, 2011)

You mentioned you might just get the 1101 until you have enough for the axe fx. I'd recommend saving up, and getting what you really want. You might go without for a while, but in the end, you'll have a much better product.

Don't buy twice is my advice. Buy what you want first, and nothing in between. Get yourself an axe fx and you'll enjoy it, and be eager to play guitar much more. There's nothing worse than being stuck with gear and having huge GAS.


----------



## ozzman619 (Nov 30, 2011)

pantera95 said:


> You mentioned you might just get the 1101 until you have enough for the axe fx. I'd recommend saving up, and getting what you really want. You might go without for a while, but in the end, you'll have a much better product.
> 
> Don't buy twice is my advice. Buy what you want first, and nothing in between. Get yourself an axe fx and you'll enjoy it, and be eager to play guitar much more. There's nothing worse than being stuck with gear and having huge GAS.


 
see i would love to just wait and buy an axe fx but it'll be like a 6 month wait, but my current amp is pretty close to unplayable live (marshall mg100hdfx just sounds like garbage live once it gets mixed in with everything else) so i was looking for something just to use as a temp til i get the axe fx then just sell what i got as a temp


----------



## ozzman619 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mo Jiggity said:


> An Axe-Fx is the only thing you really need in your rack besides possibly a power amp and a conditioner, and Standards can be had for <$1200 on eBay at the moment. I'd do it and buy a dirt-cheap MIDI board (FCB1010, Rolls Midi-whatever, Peak FCB4N).
> 
> If there's one thing I've learned over the years, it's go big or go home, unless you want to lose money, productivity, and happiness in the process.


 

ive never seen a axe fx go for <$1200 and even if it did it would end up still costing me at least $1500 to get it up to canada

also rarely people will ship to canada off ebay


----------



## DraggAmps (Nov 30, 2011)

ozzman619 said:


> ive never seen a axe fx go for <$1200 and even if it did it would end up still costing me at least $1500 to get it up to canada
> 
> also rarely people will ship to canada off ebay



Check the classifieds here and on the other couple of major gear forums. I've seen Axe Standards sell for $1050 and $1100 just recently even. I just paid $1450 for an Ultra with an included USB-MIDI cable, a 20 foot MIDI cabe, and a Rocktron MidiMate controller which isn't half bad. It shouldn't be hard to get someone to ship to Canada. It's pretty painless to ship from the States to Canada.


----------



## ozzman619 (Nov 30, 2011)

DraggAmps said:


> Check the classifieds here and on the other couple of major gear forums. I've seen Axe Standards sell for $1050 and $1100 just recently even. I just paid $1450 for an Ultra with an included USB-MIDI cable, a 20 foot MIDI cabe, and a Rocktron MidiMate controller which isn't half bad. It shouldn't be hard to get someone to ship to Canada. It's pretty painless to ship from the States to Canada.


 
damn thats a sick deal you got there, and it really is painless to ship to canada i dont get what the big deal is.


----------



## pitbulltodd (Nov 30, 2011)

the podhd is awesome. 

fearedse&#39;s Channel - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/user/fearedse#p/search/1/YmcHJq5hqHA

chimpspanner&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Kairos (Nov 30, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> It's decent enough to gig with sure. I found it excelled at the 5150 and marshall low-mid gain amps. The Mesa Amps on it just sucked imo and it couldn't get a thick and heavy tone.
> 
> Does it compare to the Axe-FX? No but then one costs like $300 and one costs $1500... besides costs I'd have to say no where near but that doesn't mean it's not a great little unit.





This hit the nail on the head. However, I'd be looking at an HD500, not an 1101.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 1, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I have to strongly disagree about the GSP being the best bang for your buck. You still need to buy a controller for the GSP. You can get a Line 6 POD HD500 for around the same (sometime less) price...and you won't need to purchase additional gear to get going. It's much closer to matching the modeling capabilities of the Axe-FX than the GSP. I've owned the Axe-FX Ultra, Axe-FX II, POD HD, POD HD500, and Digitech GSP1101. The Digitech sounded "okay" at best. I managed to get some acceptable tones from it, but it felt very stiff and unresponsive. I was incredibly disappointed with the quality of the effects.



The GSP is an analog to the HD Pro, not the HD500. The RP series would be the analog to the floorboard HD pods.


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 1, 2011)

yes, the Axe FX is better, but look at the difference in price - it fucking BETTER be better! Of course, many new products will come out as technology improves, but good tone never becomes obsolete. 

The GSP1101 is perfectly capable of doing _studio-quality_ tones, and holding up live as well. And the fact that with the beta firmware updates(the newest is c63) you can use cab impulses LIVE(not just recording), it takes it to a whole new level.

Here's just a few *international touring pros* that either use or have used the GSP1101 in their live rigs:

Glenn Tipton of Judas Priest
(I could stop right there, but here's some more)
Rob Arnold of Chimaira
Dan Donegan of Disturbed
Jack Owen of Cannibal Corpse/Deicide
Dave Mustaine & Chris Broderick of Megadeth
CJ Pierce of Drowning Pool
(I'm sure there are lots of non-metal players using it too, but I'm a metal guy, so these are ones I'm familiar with)

So the capability is there in the unit - if YOU(or I) dial in a crappy tone, well, that's our fault.

Here's a guy named Jason playing live with the GSP1101 here(he's the lead player with the Strat. It's southern rock{doing a cover of The Marshall Tucker Band's "Can't You See", but they throw in some Guns & Roses too}, but his tone is killer):


----------



## Gyver (Dec 1, 2011)

> So the capability is there in the unit - if YOU(or I) dial in a crappy tone, well, that's our fault.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Blake1970 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Larrikin666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> The GSP is an analog to the HD Pro, not the HD500. The RP series would be the analog to the floorboard HD pods.



Not really. The HD500 and HD Pro have 99% of the same functionality. The Pro added a few very minor new effects and amps, but they're the same at the end of the day. Except the fact that you need to buy a midi controller for the Pro. The HD500 is everything you need right out of the box.


----------



## jeb (Dec 1, 2011)

GSP1101 user here.

I switch my old pod pro to the gsp to get the 5150 sound.

my live rig is gsp, marshall 9200, avatar 4X12 vintage 30 loaded. And I just like it!

Do I want an axefx? sure!!!! but I just don't need it, I have a good tone, and I don't have a shit load of cash.

GSP1101 + fcb1010 = cheap setup.

For me a modeler direct on the floor is a no go... I don't want to risk an expensive piece of equipement with beer all over the stage hehe


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 1, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Not really. The HD500 and HD Pro have 99% of the same functionality. The Pro added a few very minor new effects and amps, but they're the same at the end of the day. Except the fact that you need to buy a midi controller for the Pro. The HD500 is everything you need right out of the box.



Yes, really. Because that's pretty much exactly the same relation that the GSP and RP series have.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Dec 1, 2011)

The 5150 model sounds badass on the GSP
Too bad the screen on it is all fudged up. No idea what the problem is


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 2, 2011)

jeb said:


> GSP1101 user here.
> 
> I switch my old pod pro to the gsp to get the 5150 sound.




have you done the beta firmware update(c63 is the latest version)? You get the 5150 amp in there(plus some other amps & effects), plus the ability to use up to 10 custom cab impulses. I've got the Redwirez Bigbox series and the impulses in there are KILLER.


----------



## Albionic (Dec 2, 2011)

to be honest live i doubt many audiences would notice a difference after a few beers


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 2, 2011)

Albionic said:


> to be honest live i doubt many audiences would notice a difference after a few beers




absolutely agree 100%. 

You know how many non-musicians have asked me about guitars or amps or anything? NONE. Not a single one. 

People just wanna hear a cool tune... they could care less HOW we do what we do. 

We really do make this stuff hard for ourselves... LOL


----------



## jeb (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes! i run mine on the c63 version. I've just started to play with the impulse loaded in.

My favorite impulse of all time is the spres high from catharsis but I found it a little bit nasal when loaded in the gsp.

I'll check the redwirez!! thanks for the tip.

By the way the 5150 model is really killer!!!!

And the video blake1970 really don't do justice to the unit hehe


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 2, 2011)

although I use different impulses for different amps, some of my faves from Redwirez are the 4x12 Marshall 1960a with Greenbacks(which they give away for FREE), the Mesa oversized 4x12, and the Bogner Uberkab 4x12 with G12T-75s.

I almost always use the standard SM57 1" away from the cone, as I find the cap/cap edge abit ice picky sometimes. The cone is way warmer sounding.


----------



## op1e (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally figured out the whammy on mine afer 2 years, lol. Used it last show and people were freaking out. As for comparability, you just gotta factor in what you're willing to spend, what you're willing to live with, and what fits you tonally. I'm phasing out the models cause I pretty much need 1 voicing, and I found it the Peavey Ultra. Only thing different is I need a clean with chorus/delay, and a clean with a Univibe for a few songs. The clean on the Ultra is so dirt free, I actually had to throw the Redline OD in front of it for a hint of dirt.


----------

